# Citizen Analog Promaster - Love At First Sight!



## bobbysamd (Apr 2, 2005)

_Would you believe in a love at first sight_

Yes, I'm certain that it happens all the time

What do you see when you turn out the light

I can't tell you but I know it's mine

-The Beatles, 1967

Introduction. Earlier this year I had purchased a Citizen JP 2000 Promaster from an excellent Singapore dealer. I loved the watch and was extremely pleased with the dealer's great service. A couple of weeks ago, something moved me to visit the dealer's website again. I did, and there it was, in all of its glory. The Citizen AL0050 Analog Promaster. It was love at first sight!

I couldn't help myself. The Analog Promaster's multiple hands and great tool look quickly seduced me. I ordered it last Tuesday. Once again, my dealer provided exceptional, efficient service, but delivery was delayed. The Promaster arrived by ordinary FedEx delivery today. It would have arrived yesterday but for Denver's heavy snowfall last week and the city's mediocre snow removal efforts (and we're supposed to get another big snowstorm tomorrow!).

Packaging. Packaging consists of a standard Citizen Promaster case. The case is plastic with a padded top and is appropriate for the Analog Promaster:










The top slips off to reveal the watch:










Casework, Dial and Movement. At 48 mm x 13.5 mm, I had expected a behemoth. The Analog Promaster seems smaller, probably because the dial measures a smallish 30 mm in diameter. Casework is primarily brushed matte stainless steel. As always, Citizen casework is first-rate. The Promaster is robust but surprisingly lightweight. The unidirectional bezel ratchets easily but solidly without slop.

Lume is typical Japanese - bright! I like the lumed arrowhead on the seconds hand - unlike some Citizens and Seikos with lumed tails. For me, viewing a lumed tail in darkness is counterintuitive. The three o'clock date window is lumed at its outer edge. Plenty of watches forego lume at the date window.

Setting the Analog Promaster is entirely straightforward. The screw-down, signed crown sets the time and quickset date. A six-language manual accompanies the watch. From a very quick read of the manual, the dive functions also appear to be straightforward. Buttons at the 8, 10 and 2 o'clock positions operate the depth meter and alarm functions.

Accuracy should be a non-issue because of the quartz movement.

Comfort. The Analog Promaster is on a typically stiff Citizen rubber strap. The buckle is signed stainless steel. The Promaster is comfortable on my 6Â½-inch wrist. Unlike a couple of my other Citizens, there is little excess strap overhang. I like that a lot.










Conclusion. It was love at first sight. The honeymoon has started. From all indications, the Citizen Analog Promaster and me are destined for a beautiful relationship!


----------

